# [SOLVED] Windows installer service could not be accessed



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

i've been able to make updates except for this one (MICROSOFT .NET FRAMEWORK VER 1.1 SERVICE PACK 1). last time i tried it gave me this message, top of window-THE FOLLOWING UPDATES COULD NOT BE INSTALLED -this is the original message "SECURITY UPDATE FOR MS .NET FRAMEWORK, VER 1.1 SERVICE PACK 1 (KB928366)". i really did my homework in searching but nothing. after a while did notice that my windows installer was not working 'or corrupted' (i was installing a program and it gave me this error message "the windows installer service could not be accessed. this can occur if you are running windows in safe mode, or if the windows installer is not correctly installed") for this purpose i went to the MS website a tried installing the latest version of windows installer and got this message "set up has detected that the service pack version of this system is newer then the update you are applying". ok so after this i was worried because i tried troubleshooting windows installer and nothing worked and i notice too that when i tried Starting the Service in SERVICES it was not listed there, also tried going to 'MICROSOFT .NET FRAMEWORK 1.1 WIZARD SHORTCUT under administrative tools and got this message "

ConfigWizards.exe - .NET Framework Initialization Error
1st prompt 
the application or DLL c:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/mscorwks.dll is not a valid windows image please check this against your installation diskette

2nd prompt 
c:/WINDOWSM/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/mscorwks.dll could not be loaded

.. is there a windows installer for WinXP SP3 ???? I have tried every troubleshooting process given to me from the Microsoft Support site. any ideas 

Administrator with all permission 
XPro SP3 (downloaded/updated from MS site)
512 RAM
160 GB 25% FREE SPACE

i will try to post pics later on ...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

Hi OM3GA, :wave:

Please try this workaround to see if it will give you access to the downloads at the Windows Update Site, and the Windows Installer V3.
Here's the workaround...

*How to Repair the Windows Update Files.*

*1.* Go *Start* > *Run*.
*2.* In the box type *REGSVR32 WUAPI.DLL* > *Enter*.
*3.* A message saying, "DllRegisterServer in WUAPI.DLL succeeded" will appear > *OK*.
*4.* Now it is necessary to repeat these steps for each of the following files commands:

*REGSVR32 WUAUENG.DLL
REGSVR32 WUAUENG1.DLL
REGSVR32 ATL.DLL
REGSVR32 WUCLTUI.DLL
REGSVR32 WUPS.DLL
REGSVR32 WUPS2.DLL
REGSVR32 WUWEB.DLL*

Once finished; since the temporary folder of Windows Update may be corrupted, please carry out the following steps to rename the folder:

*1.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _ in the box type_ *cmd* > *Enter*. 

Type the following command in the open panel.

*net stop WuAuServ*

(_ Please Note:[/b] the computer may need to be rebooted before the net stop command will work._)

*2.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _type in the box_ *%windir%* > *Enter*.
*3.* In the opened folder, rename the folder (_ by Right clicking_) *SoftwareDistribution* to *Sdold*.
*4.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _type in_ *cmd* > *Enter*. In the open command pane, please type: 

*net start WuAuServ*

Once that’s done, Go *Start* > *All Programs* > *Windows Updates* and see if it will allow their downloading/installation of Windows Updates.

Give it a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

This time something different happened, it was able to download .net framework but it did not install it, it gave me the same message "SECURITY UPDATE FOR MICROSOFT .NET FRAMEWORK, VER 1.1 SERVICE PACK 1 (KB928366). I think the problem here is Windows installer. any more ideas Please ???

I WAS ABLE TO GET AN ERROR CODE "0x641"


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

Try going back to the Windows Update site, and see what your 'Download History' says...access it via the 'Custom" button rather than "Express'...if it says that it was downloaded, somewhere on that page will be help for that particular error message, which will lead you to a Microsoft 'patch' to download to your machine.

If you can't find the 'patch' try *this*.

Post back with the outcome.
Kind Regards,


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

ok i did try checking my update history and MS .NET FRAMEWORK VER 1.1 SERVICE PACK 1 had a red question mark, meaning it did not installed. I just did the next step and requested a hot fix. Thanks for your help, i will give updates.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

hey MR. Chauffeur2 just wanted to give you an update on how i was doing with this. well i was able to fix Windows Istaller, and downloaded .NET Framework VER 1.1 Service pack 1 from the microsoft website. all i did was follow the instructions given in this Threat Windows Update wont download. well everything is fine but still Windows update can not identify this update and is still trying to make me download service pack 1 for .NET ver 1.1. when i try installing it it keeps giving me the message that this update was not installed but i already have it, i just did it manually ..... how can i fix this please ????


----------



## Cordialis (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

Dial-a-fix is frequently recommended for this type of problem. Perhaps it can help you as well. Link: http://djlizard.net/software/Dial-a-fix-v0.60.0.24.zip

1. Download to desktop
2. Double click the gear wheel
3. Click "Flush Softwaredistribution" 
4. Check the "Fix Windows update" box
5. Click "Go" - bottom left corner
6. Let it run
7. Restart your pc
8. Install your new program or update
9. Delete or uninstall Dial-a-fix

Also a how-to here: http://wiki.djlizard.net/Dial-a-fix


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

Thankzz man , this really solved my problem. I checked my updates and .net framework was listed there, now my computer recognizes the update. thank you "CORDIALIS" great utility, thanks Chauffeur2 for the instructions.

Woooo hoooo !!!ray:ray:


----------



## Cordialis (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer service could not be accessed*

Mighty glad to be of service. Anytime. :grin:


----------



## lydian77 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I tried all of the suggested fixes, and none worked. I finally settled on this course:

1.) Uninstall .net 1.1
2.) Download Redistributable .net 1.1 and SP1
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4F-088E-40B2-BBDB-A83353618B38&displaylang=en
3.) Rename the .net folder C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET. I made it C:\WINDOWS\xMicrosoft.NET. This will force the install to run clean, and create the folder.
4.) Restart the PC
5.) Run the .net 1.1 installer.
6.) Run the SP1 installer, and restart your PC when prompted.

This resolved all issues for me. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

